# Has anyone here succesfully won their wife/husband back after a deep EA?



## tzokat (Dec 19, 2012)

just wondering if anyone here has won their loved ones back and what they did to so
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

No.
Trust is very hard to rebuild.
I know of people who have stayed married after but it's not the same.
I've heard of people who can get past it but I don't know them personally.
Mouse


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes there are quite a few here that have got their marriage back on track. 

You need to give more details.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Why do you keep starting threads and not coming back. You like you are whipped before you start. Did you do anything that was suggested. Sounds like you did not put up any fight.

We can't help if you don't stick around.

Did you leave your home.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

While I have never experienced infidelity in my marriage, I will say that I probably COULD forgive my W and take her back.

But, the nagging thing about it is that I would always have it in the back of my mind that if she did it once, she could very well do it again. The luxury of the benefit of the doubt would be gone forever.


----------



## enigma99 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes. In the early days of our marriage, my wife (and I, for that matter) was very unhappy, and had a couple very intense EA's. If I had been a member here in those days, the advice would have been to divorce her, and we both today acknowledge that we were completely off track.
Today, our marriage is the best it has ever been. To be honest, trust perhaps will never be complete again, but it doesn't define our lives.
Complete openness and honesty is the key, and in some ways those experiences have helped us understand what is needed for a real relationship.
It is for that reason that I shudder when I see the automatic advice so often given here to give up.


----------

